# شحن زين بسعر مخفض



## ابو لطيفه (29 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم


اخواني يوجد لدينا ارصدة زين بسعر مخفض

الرصيد 100 ريال قيمته 70 ريال






وعند طلب رصيد كبير يكون له سعر خاص


وحياكم


----------



## جنان الخلد (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: شحن زين بسعر مخفض*

بالتوفيق يا بولطيفه 

مشاءالله عليك قمه بالاخلاق والصدق 

وحسن التعامل بارك الله فيك ,,


----------



## ركائز التسويق (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: شحن زين بسعر مخفض*

بالتوفيق
-----------------------------

رمضان كريــم

تقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام وصالح الأعمال



____________________________


----------



## ابو لطيفه (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: شحن زين بسعر مخفض*



جنان الخلد قال:


> بالتوفيق يا بولطيفه
> 
> مشاءالله عليك قمه بالاخلاق والصدق
> 
> وحسن التعامل بارك الله فيك ,,


 

وياك يارب اخت جنان

الف شكر لك اخت جنان وشهادة اعتز فيها :thumbs_up:


الف شكر لك ركائز التسويق


----------



## خـالـد (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: شحن زين بسعر مخفض*

[align=center] 
بالتوفيق اخوي
[/align]


----------

